# Miley needs a new family



## annie2012 (Nov 8, 2012)

Miley was pulled from Miami dade animal services. She is extremely smart and willing to please. She knows how to sit, laydown, watch me, heel, come when called, spin and I taught her to open her crate door when she was just 6 months old. She loves kids and loves to spend time indoors just hanging out with her humans. She has moderate energy and likes to go for a couple of walks a day. She's OK with a few dogs here at home but can be reactive to dogs she does not know. She would be better off in a home with no other pets.

For more info visit: Adopt a pet today! Search and adopt cats and dogs in your region.


----------

